# my DMZ transformation (pics inside)



## wheybolic63 (Dec 1, 2012)

about 6 weeks a go i finished my 5 week cycle of LGI DMZ-15. Keeping it  short and sweet, it was pretty awesome. I started the cycle at 194, 1  day before the beginning of the cycle




This cycle was alot of fun. My 2nd cycle ever, halodrol was my first. My  strength went through the roof. dumbell press went from 100's 6 reps to  120 7 reps, shoulder press 75's to failure to 90's with failure.  Squats, deadlifts, cleans went up 10 lbs each. What really shined was  endurance. Its almost like you don't feel the burn. I was getting reps  up in the 20's where i could normally get around 8 before. The pumps  were amazing, i was also using hemavol which a perfect preworkout for a  cycle because it is stimulant free. I would leave the gym and just feel  amazing i literally looked 10 lbs bigger after shoulder and tri day.  Didn't get any side effects except for some headaches the first few days  i started the cycle but they went away and never came back. Didn't have  any problem with back pumps. after 5 weeks i gained a total of 16 lbs  reaching 210.










I would highly recommend dmz as 2nd or 3rd cycle. It definetely exceeded  my expectations in terms of weight gain and strength. No libido loss,  no acne increase, only some slight lethargy but nothing bad at all.  Other people were noticing that i was getting better and it makes you  feel awesome. for PCT i used torem week 1: 120/120/120/90/90/90/90,  weeks 2-3 60 mgs, week 4 30 mgs. DAA 3 grams daily for 30 days. Started  erase week 3 of PCT and tapered down. After PCT i surprisingly  maintained all my weight. Actually gained about and stand at 211 now.  Lost a little bit of strength though but not a big deal, still higher  than where it was at before. This was one fun cycle. I plan on waiting  another 8-10 weeks or so and run Mass Trauma (msten) at 12/16/16/20/20,  stokedddd!.    keep on keepin on!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2012)

Red x


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 1, 2012)

Fix the pix


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 1, 2012)

cant see the pic's


----------



## wheybolic63 (Dec 1, 2012)

sorry guys don't know why is not working
194-http://i48.tinypic.com/291p0lx.jpg

210-http://i48.tinypic.com/vcujxf.jpg 
http://i50.tinypic.com/14b1ahi.jpg


----------



## Intense (Dec 1, 2012)

good shit


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2012)

Great to hear brother!


----------

